# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Θνησιμότητα στα μωρά Ζακό

## THANASIS001

καλησπερα κ χρονια πολλα. το πρωτο μου post γινεται χωρις τον παπαγαλο μου δυστυχως που πεθανε πριν απο λιγες μερες. ηταν κοριτσι 4 μηνων...
αυτο που θα ηθελα να μαθω ειναι ποσοι απο εσας εχετε χασει ζακο μεχρι τον ενα χρονο? (που ειναι κ η πιο κρισιμη φαση της ζωης τους).
οταν ρωτησα τον εκτροφεα που την αγορασα για την θνησιμοτητα, του ανεφερα οτι ειναι υψηλη απο αυτα που ειχα διαβασει. η απαντηση του ηταν "μπα, δεν παθαινουν τιποτα, εχω δωσει καμια 20αρια μεχρι τωρα!". 
μολις παιρνουν τα λεφτα δεν υπαρχει καποια υποστηριξη, τι να τρωει, αν εχει καποιο προβλημα το πουλι να σου δωσουν μια συμβουλη κλπ. Με το ζορι απαντουν η δεν απαντουν καθολου. γιαυτο κ εχω ξενερωσει απιστευτα κ δεν τον εχω ενημερωσει καν οτι πεθανε η παπαγαλινα μας. Οποτε πως γνωριζει ποσοι παπαγαλοι του χανονται απο την στιγμη που δεν μιλαει με κανεναν απο τους πελατες τους?
4 φορες την πηγα στο γιατρο μεσα σε 1,5 μηνα. τις 3 πρωτες δεν ειχε απολυτως τιποτα, την τεταρτη φορα που ηταν κ σοβαρο αργησα λιγο να την παω... καποιοι γιατροι δεν εχουν ερθει σε επαφη με μωρα ζακο. τα μωρα κανουν ενα θορυβο σαν να εχουν κρυωσει, αν δεν εχεις ξαναδει στη ζωη σου παπαγαλο δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι ειναι. Εδω ο πρωτος γιατρος που την πηγα ξεγελαστηκε κ την γεμισε με αντιβιώσεις. Χρειαστηκε κ δευτερος γιατρος για να μου πει οτι ειναι απολυτος φυσιολογικο.
Ο πιο εμπειρος βεβαια σε τετοια θεματα ειναι ο εκτροφεας που ερχεται συνεχεια σε επαφη με μωρα κ μπορει αμεσως να αναγνωρισει κατι τετοιο.
Ξερω πως ξεφυγα απο το αρχικο θεμα κ κατεληξα να παραπονιεμαι για τον εκτροφεα κ την ελλειψη υποστηριξης του, αλλα επρεπε να αναφερθει κ αυτο. Στο εξωτερικο θεωρειται "Must" ενας καλος πωλητης/εκτροφεας να δινει καλη υποστηριξη στον πελατη. Αλλιως πιο το νοημα? Λες κ πουλανε κρεας.
Πρεπει να σταματησει ολη αυτη η νοοτροπια κ εκμεταλλευση που γινεται εις βαρος μας. Απο εμας εξαρταται λοιπον να κανουμε κατι, να εχουμε κ εμεις απαιτησεις, για το καλο των ζωων που παιρνουμε.

----------


## koukoulis

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου σχετικά με τις after sales υπηρεσίες, που είναι πλέον και εμπορικά απαραίτητες, γιατί δεοντολογικά ούτως ή άλλως είναι. Αλλά έχω 2 ερωτήματα να σου κάνω: Από τι πέθανε η παπαγαλίνα σου και αν το πουλάκι το είδε κτηνίατρος ή πτηνίατρος.

----------


## mariakappa

Θαναση λιγο πολυ ολοι εχουμε μια εμπειρια απο δηθεν πτηνιατρου.εμεις εδω θα ειμαστε στο πλευρο σου βοηθωντας σε μεσα απο χρησιμα αρθρα και συμβουλες.οτι νομιζεις οτι λειπει να ανοιξεις αμεσως θεμα προς συζητηση.ελπιζω , αφου συνελθετε απο την απωλεια, να κανετε μια αλλη φτερωτη υπαρξη ευτυχισμενη.

----------


## THANASIS001

ευχαριστω.
mariakappa δεν με αφηνει να σου στειλω μνμ στο αλλο που με ρωτησες.
πεθανε απο προλοβιτηδα, φλεγμονη στον προλοβο. απλα αντι να κοψουμε την κρεμα τελειως συνεχισαμε κ τις διναμε αλλα φαγητα (muesli, φρουτα, λαχανικα κλπ) στο blender. εδω εκανε μεγαλη πατατα ο δευτερος γιατρος, κ μαλλον δεν καταλαβε τι μας ειπε. εμεις παντως ακολουθησαμε την οδηγια του (thanks Doc!).
ασε που ηταν μικροσωμη κ αδυνατη αποταν την πηραμε. οσοι γιατροι την ειδαν τους φανηκε αδυνατη στα 360 gr (ηταν 11 εβδομαδων οταν την πηραμε) . οπως μου ειπε κ ο γιατρος, αν ηταν πιο "δυνατη" ή την ειχα φερει λιγο πιο νωρις μαλλον θα την γλιτωνε (ο νουμερο 3 γιατρος-εμεινα ευχαριστημενος απο τον τελευταιο).

----------


## THANASIS001

ο πρωτος γιατρος ηταν κτηνιατρος (για αλλο περιστατικο), ο δευτερος εξωτικων ζωων κ ο τριτος κτηνιατρος.
υπαρχει πτηνιατρος στην ελλαδα? εχω ψαξει κ δεν εχω βρει καποιον, εκτος απο καποιους που εχουν μεγαλη εμπειρια στα πτηνα.

----------


## lagreco69

Θαναση λυπαμαι για την απωλεια σου, οπως προειπε η Μαρια ειμαστε στο πλευρο σου! επισης χρειαζεται να εχεις γραψει 10 posts για να μπορεις να στειλεις pm.

----------


## mariakappa

θαναση γραψτα στο προφιλ μου και θα την σβησω εγω μετα την απαντηση γιατι ξεχασα οτι δεν εχεις 10 ποστ για πμ.

----------


## oasis

αυτο το ειδος θεωρειται "εμπορικο" και βγαινουν σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες. τις θυληκιες τις ξετιναζουν στις γεννες, τα πουλια αποδυναμωνονται σταδιακα (γονεις-μωρα) και τα μωρα σε ερκετες περιπτωσεις δεν ταιζονται με την προσοχη που πρεπει και τους κανονες υγιεινης (γιαυτο παρατηρουνται και παρα πολλοι μυκητες σε νεαρα πουλια). οσο για τους πτηνιατρους..... Ελλαδα ειμαστε.... ειμαι της γνωμης οι κακοι επαγγελματιες (γιατροι-εκτροφεις-πετσοπαδες) να "φωτογραφιζονται" κατα καποιο τροπο ωστε να τους αποφευγει ο κοσμος αλλα και να μην εχει επιπτωσεις το φορουμ. πρεπει καποια στιγμη να μαθουμε οτι μονο οσοι αξιζουν μπορουν να μεινουν στο χωρο μας

----------


## jk21

αχ ενα ακομη πουλακι που πεθανε ,γιατι καποιοι εμποροι το πηρανε μικρο απο τους γονεις του και το γεμισανε μυκητες ,ειτε λογω λαθους τροπου ταισματος  ,ειτε γιατι δεν πηρε τα αντισωματα στο βαθμο που επρεπε απο τους γονεις του ,ειτε γιατι σε ολη του την βρεφικη ηλικια δεν επαιρνε τα ενζυμα απο το σαλιο τους για να βοηθουν στο μεγιστο της απορροφησης των θρεπτικων ουσιων .αν σε αυτα βαλουμε και τα φαρμακα που σιγουρα θα του δινανε ( αντιβιωσεις ,κοκκιδιοστατικα ) για κακως εννοουμενη προληψη μεχρι να φυγει απο το εκτροφειο τους υγιες (προσωρινα) και να μην εχουν οικονομικες απωλειες ,που γιγαντωσανε εν τελει τους μυκητες .... η συνεχεια ειναι αναμενομενη .Δεν το κανουν μονο αυτοι ,αλλα τα ιδια κανουν και η πλειοψηφια των  << εμπορων  >> του εξωτερικου.Οσο εμεις θα ζηταμε εξημερωμενα μωρα ,χωρις να χρειαστει εμεις να τα εξημερωνουμε ,τοσο αυτοι θα κανουν οτι κανουν και τοσο περισσοτερα πουλια θα πεθαινουν  ..... μεχρι τωρα πολλοι το καναμε ασυνειδητα γιατι δεν ξεραμε .τα τελευταια χρονια ,εδω μεσα τουλαχιστον ,εχουμε καταλαβει το κακο που γινεται .οσοι συνεχιζουμε να το στηριζουμε ,συμμετεχουμε πια συνειδητα στην συνυπευθυνοτητα 

ΘΑΝΑΣΗ εσυ δεν ηξερες ! τωρα ξερεις

----------


## THANASIS001

σωστα, δεν τα γνωριζα ολα αυτα.
αλλα κ παλι τι επιλογη εχουμε? εκτος απο αυτο που ειπε ο oasis μπορουμε να κανουμε. να τους πιεσουμε, ποιοτητα κ καλυτερες τιμες. ασε που ολα τα λεφτα τους ειναι μαυρα κ παραπονιουντε κ απο πανω οτι εχουν ριξει τις τιμες, θα'πρεπε να ντρεπονται με αυτα που περναει ο κοσμος τελευταια. Παντου δηλαδη εχουμε το προβλημα με τις υψηλες τιμες κ τους κερδοσκοπους.
τεσπα, βρηκα εναν παπαγαλο απο ιδιωτη κ δειχνει ενδιαφερον, (pet shop price/2). μηπως βιαζομαι? τρεχουμε να καλυψουμε το κενο που νιωθουμε... παντως αν προχωρησει το θεμα θα πρεπει να εκπληρωνει τις απαιτησεις μου. εχω φτιαξει μια λιστα.  υπαρχει καποια παρομοια λιστα βοηθειας αγορας στο forum;

----------


## Leonidas

_Θανασση λυπαμαι για το χαμο σου!

Θα θελα να πω με τη σειρα μου...πως μαλλον επεσες σε λαθος εκτροφεα..γι αυτο πρεπει να ψαχνουμε καλυτερα και αν βλεπουμε πως δε μας εξυπηρετει να μη συνεχιζουμε την αγορα...

Στο πρωτο ποστ σου με τα οσα εγραψες για 3 γιατρους για ενα σωρο αντιβειωσεις τρομαξα για το τι θα ειχε το μικρο σου, γιατι το να πεθανει ζακο στους 4 μηνες ειναι σχετικα σπανιο..

Στη συνεχεια ομως αναφερεις τη μαγικη λεξη προλοβητιδα/φλεγμονη στο προλοβο!

4μηνων ειναι σε σταδιο τερματικο απογαλακτισμου , για 1.5 μηνα ετρεχες σε γιατρους το ενδεχομενο να μην εκανες κατι σωστα εσυ..υπαρχει..?


*Πολυ καλος γιατρος υπαρχει θα σε ενημερωσει η Μαρια!

_

----------


## THANASIS001

οταν την πηρα ηταν 11 εβδομαδων. εκανε εναν θορυβο καποιες φορες, σαν να ειχε κρυωσει. βεβαια δεν ειχα ιδεα τοτε τι ηταν. οπως μου ειπε κ ο δευτερος γιατρος που την πηγα οτι ηταν μια απο τις φωνες που κανουν τα μωρα. κατι σαν ναζι θα μπορουσα να το χαρακτηρισω. γιαυτο κ την πηγα στον πρωτο γιατρο, για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχει τιποτα. αυτος ομως της εκανε μια ενεση με αντιβιωση κ μου εδωσε κ σιροπι σε αντιβιωση. αλλα δεν ειχε ιδεα τι ειχε. με το στηθοσκοπιο τουλαχιστον θα μπορουσε ξεκαθαρα να δει αν εχει κατι στο αναπνευστικο της συστημα. μετα που τον ξαναπηρα τηλεφωνο μου ελεγε οτι το εκανε περισσοτερο για προληπτικους λογους.
μεχρι τις 13 εβδομαδες την ταιζα την κρεμα exact 2 φορες την ημερα. ειχε ξεκινησει να τρωει κ σπορια αναμεικτα vitakraft. φρουτα, λαχανικα, οχι πολλα αλλα τσιμπουσε λιγο. απο φαγητα τις διναμε μονον αυτα που θεωρουντε σωστα. μας ειχε συμβουλεψει κ ο γιατρος πανω σε αυτο.
μας ειχε πει επισης οτι πρεπει καποια στιγμη να κοψει την κρεμα. το προσπαθησαμε, ελλατωσαμε την κρεμα αλλα δεν ετρωγε οσο επρεπε. πειναγε κ ολο παραπονιοτανε. ετυχε αυτη τν περιοδο να την ξαναπαμε στο γιατρο γιατι ειχε ενα αλλο συμπτωμα. τιναζε το κεφαλι της αρκετα συχνα, το ξεκηνισε πολυ ξαφνικα. διαβασαμε οτι γενικα η ζακο το κανουν αυτο κ κανεις δεν γνωριζει το γιατι αλλα δεν μπορουσαμε να ξερουμε σε τι συχνοτητα ειναι το φυσιολογικο. επισης ειδαμε οτι μπορει να ειναι καποια μολυνση στον αναπνευστικο, στα αυτια η απλα μπορει να κατι να την ενοχλει στα ρουθουνια κ να προσπαθει να το βγαλει.
την πηγαμε λοιπον στο γιατρο, την εξετασε κ δεν τις βρηκε κατι. δεν ηξερε κιολας γιατι τιναζει ετσι το κεφαλι. μας ειπε να το αφησει λιγο κ αν ειναι να τις δωσουμε αντιβιωση. επισης αναφεραμε το οτι δυσκολευομαστε να τις κοψουμε την κρεμα. μας συμβουλεψε να τις φτιαχνουμε εμεις κρεμα δικη μας, απο muesli λαχανικα κ φρουτα. κ αυτο καναμε. (εκτος απο αυτο δεν μας αρεσε καποια πραγματα που μας ειπε κ η συμπεριφορα του οταν του αναφεραμε καποιες ιδεες που εχουμε για το προβλημα της. αποφασισαμε να μην την ξαναπαμε σε αυτον)
ετρωγε καλα, την κρεμα, σπορια, λαχανικα, φρουτα, τρελαινοτανε για μπανανα. ωσπου μετα απο 10 μερες, 2 εβδομαδες, δεν μπορω να θυμηθω ακριβως αρχισε να κανει εμετο. εκανε 3-4 φορες, την δευτερη μερα ηταν καλυτερα, την τριτη παλι καλυτερα αλλα μετα το μεσημερι χειροτερεψε. την τεταρτη μερα την πηγα στο γιατρο (σε αλλο γιατρο). ηξερε τι εκανε κ πως να αντιμετθπιση το προβλημα. την πεμπτη μερα το πουλακι μας ηταν καλυτερα, ετρωγε καλυτερα. ετρωγε κανονικα, αλλα ηταν ιδη πολυ αργα. ειχε αδυνατισει πολυ. καθως περνουσαν οι ωρες φαινοταν πως αδυνατιζε ολο κ περισσοτερο. δεν μπορουσε ο οργανισμος της να αποροφησει τις θρεπτικες ουσιες αρκετα γρηγορα.
η θεραπεια ηταν πλυση του προλοβου. λιγο μαλοξ, λιγη αντιβιωση στο νερο της, βιταμινες κ διαιτα απο αναμεικτα σπορια. μονον σπορια. γιατι το προβλημα ηταν οτι ετρωγε βασικα μαλακη τροφη κ αυτο προκαλεσε την φλεγμονη. κ ειδαμε αποτελεσμα πολυ γρηγορα οταν αρχισε να τρωει μονο σπορια. οταν τις αδειαζε τον προλοβο το σαββατο ειχε ακομη τροφη μεσα απο την πεμπτη...
την δευτερα το πρωι την βρηκαμε νεκρη, σαν σκελετος ηταν....
το δικο μου λαθος ηταν οτι δεν την πηγαμε πιο νωρις στο γιατρο. αλλα πως να τους εμπιστευτω, με το καλημερα σου λεγανε 45 euro. τους ελεγα το προβλημα απο το τηλεφωνο κ μου λεγανε φερτην μεσα. ο ενας δεν ειχε ιδεα τι εκανε, ο αλλος με την περηφανεια του μας σνομπαρε οταν δεν γνωριζε κατι...
Μπορει να την ταιζαμε λαθος, αλλα εμεις ειχαμε την ιδεα οτι της διναμε τα καλυτερα, ολα σε συσκευασιες, φρεσκα, καθαρα. αν ξεραμε οτι αυτη η διατροφη τις κανει κακο, τοτε δεν θα τις το διναμε. θα ζοριζοτανε λιγο στην αρχη αλλα θα ετρωγε κανονικα μετα.

----------


## THANASIS001

κ ειμαι σιγουρος πως πολλα απο αυτα που εκανα δεν ηταν σωστα.

----------


## THANASIS001

κ πολλοι απλα τα κλεινουν σε ενα μικρο κλουβι, τους δινουν ηλιοσπορους κ η μοιρα τους ειναι πολυ καλυτερη. ενω εμεις την ειχαμε ελευθερη, μαζι μας συνεχεια, τις αγοραζαμε παιχνιδια, μεγαλο κλουβι, εχουμε αγορασει ενα σωρο βιβλια, εχουμε λιωσει να διαβαζουμε αρθρα στο ιντερνετ. κ το αποτελεσμα ηταν αυτο... πρεπει να κοψει την κρεμα.
τωρα τις εχουμε ολες τις απαντησεις αλλα δεν εχουμε πουπι

----------


## Leonidas

_με την απλη μου λογικη πιστευω πως τα γευματα με κρεμα  επρεπε να ναι 3 την ημερα!

Αν δε ταιζοταν αρκετα και του δινες φρουτα σε πολτο  ή κομματια σε τετοια ηλικια τοτε ο προλοβος δε μπορει να αλεσει /χωνεψει σωστα τις τροφες αυτες γιατι ειναι φυτικες και το μικρο εκει που χε μαθει απο τους γονεις του να τρωει ξερα τροφη αλεσμενη..φτανει σε μια κατασταση που του δινουμε κρεμα με πλουσια στοιχεια και παραλληλα φρουτα/λαχανικα σε μια ηλικια που δεν ειναι ετοιμο καθως ο προλοβος δεν εχει ωριμασει.._

----------


## jk21

Εγω αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι το πουλι ειχε μυκητες .ξεκαθαρη περιπτωση slow crop .Tην κρεμα σε τι θερμοκρασια την χορηγουσες; σε τι ηλικια ακριβως ηρθε στα χερια σου το πουλακι; 

δεν ξερω για τον ηχο που λεει ,αν ειναι ιδιωμα των ζακο ,αλλα εμενα μου ακουγεται σαν ο γνωστος χαρακτηριστικος συριγμος πουλιου με ερεθισμενο το ανω αναπνευστικο απο candida .το ειχε κοιταξει καθολου εσωτερικα στο στομα; 

ειχε που ειχε το προβλημα το πουλακι ,εφαγε δικαια ή αδικα (μπορει καποια στιγμη να ειχε και καποια δευτερογενη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη ) τοσες αντιβιωσεις ,στο τελος οι μυκητες κανανε παρτυ ... το τελευταιο παρτυ

----------


## jk21

το φορουμ δεν εχει λιστα με εκτροφεις και εκ των κανονων που υπεγραψες θαναση κατα την εγγραφη ,δεν επιτρεπει δημοσια αναζητηση εκτροφεων εντος του φορουμ .Μας ενδιαφερει το πως να πληροφορουμε τα μελη για τον καλυτερο τροπο διαβιωσης των πουλιων και η αναζητηση τους απο τα μελη ,ειναι κατι σεβαστο αλλα μη επιθυμητο στις δημοσιες συζητησεις μας

----------


## THANASIS001

δεν ανεφερα εκτροφεις. 
η κρεμα ηταν ζεστη. η συσκευασια εγραφε 40-42. δεν ξερω αν ηταν τοσο ζεστη. ο θορυβος που εκανε ηταν θορυβος εκφρασης. δεν ακουγοτανε συνεχεια. βεβαια αν δεν ακουσω αλλο μωρο ζακο δεν θα μου φυγει ποτε η απορια.
εαν ψαξετε θα δειτε οτι οι κυπριοι εχουν ενα ωραιο site. λιστα με ολους τους εκτροφεις κλπ. εμεις εδω στην ελλαδα γιατι να βρισκομαστε τοσο πισω?
απο την στιγμη που δεν ειναι παρανομο που ειναι το κακο? ειναι καλυτερα να πηγαινει στα τυφλα ο κοσμος κ να αγοραζει? να μην ξερει τι παιρνει? πουλια να πεθαινουν? εγω πληρωσα 200 ευρω κ βαλε στους γιατρους. εμενα μου φαινονται πολλα τα λεφτα. τι εχετε να πειτε στον κοσμακη που δινει 800-1300 ευρω για ενα πουλι κ μετα το χανει? οι περισσοτεροι τα μαζευουμε με πολυ κοπο αυτα τα λεφτα. 
 εσας σας περισευουν αυτα τα λεφτα? δεν νομιζω.
χρειαζομαστε ενημερωση. οχι μονο για το πως να τρεφονται τα ζωα κλπ. 
κ οταν ανεφερα λιστα, δεν ζητησα λιστα απο εκτροφεις. αυτο θα γινει στα κρυφα. ζητησα λιστα που θα εχω οταν παω να δω ενα παπαγαλο. τι θα ρωτησω, τι πρεπει να προσεξω κλπ. για να μην πιασουν εμενα κ τους υπολοιπους κοροιδα. κ το κακο ειναι οτι εγω κ πολλοι αλλοι εχουν πεσει θυματα κ θα συνεχισει αυτοι η κατασταση. εχετε τοσες πολλες γνωσεις κ πληροφοριες. βοηθηστε. οχι εμενα. τους αλλους.
εγω την εκανα την πατατα. ποιος ξερει, μπορει να την κανω κ παλι. αλλα θελω παλι να αποκτησω παπαγαλο.
αν ειχα ερθει απο την αρχη κ ειχα ζητησει βοηθεια μπορει τα πραγματα να ηταν διαφορετικα τωρα. εαν δεν ειχα διαβασει τιποτα για τους παπαγαλους το πιο πιθανο να τον επαιρνα απο pet shop. αυτο πως σας φαινεται? το προτιματε?

----------


## jk21

Noμιζα οτι εννοουσες λιστα εκτροφεων σορρυ ... για το αλλο που λες ,σιγουρα τα παιδια που εχουν παπαγαλους ,θα σε κατατοπισουν καλυτερα 

Συμφωνω και γω μαζι σου οτι σε επισημη σελιδα συλλογων ,πρεπει να υπαρχει η λιστα των μελων τους ,ειτε εμπορευονται ,ειτε οχι τα πουλια τους .αν υπαρχει εκει ,δεν υπαρχει καμμια αναγκη να αναζητουν εκτροφεις στα φορουμ τα μελη 

το φορουμ (αν ανατρεξεις σε ποστ ) θα δεις οτι προσπαθει τα μεγιστα ,για την ενημερωση που λες

----------


## oasis

εγω με την σειρα μου παντως θεωρω οτι ηταν μεγαλο ρισκο να κανεις εσυ το ταισμα. απο αυτα που γραφεις βεβαια το συμπερανα. διαβαζω οτι ειχες λιωσει στο ιντερνετ αλλα δεν αναφερεις για προηγουμενη εμπειρια. απο την θεωρια στην πραξη υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα. αναφερεις παλι πιο πανω οτι η συσκευασια ελεγε 40-42 βαθμους και δεν εισαι σιγουρος ποσο ζεστη ηταν (αν δεν καταλαβα λαθος). νομιζω οτι καπου εφταιξες και συ και ο εκτροφεας που σου εμπιστευτηκε το πουλι χωρις να ελεγξει αν μπορεις να τα βγαλεις περα και χωρις να παρακολουθει την εξελιξη σας. στα γραφω αυτα με ολη την καλη διαθεση για να μην την ξαναπατησεις και οχι για να σε μαλωσω.
και ναι,υπαρχουν και καλοι εκτροφεις και χαρη και σε αυτους εχει διαδοθει ακομα περισσοτερο το χομπυ μας. εχεις δικιο οι τιμες ειναι υψηλες για την περιοδο που ζουμε αν και εχουν πεσει λιγο τελευταια. θα σου προτεινα να παρεις πουλι απο δευτερο χερι για να γλυτωσεις αρκετα χρηματα ( οσο ποιο μεγαλο ειναι το πουλι πεφτει η τιμη του) και για να δωσεις σε ενα πλασματακι μια δευτερη ευκαιρια. αφου εχεις διαβασει οπως λες αρκετα και εχεις και την προικα του θα περασει καλα μαζι σου και συ θα χαρεις μια συντροφια για πολλα χρονια.

----------


## THANASIS001

Ανεβασα 2 video για να ακουσετε αυτον τον ηχο που εκανε ο παπαγαλος. ηταν στις αρχες οταν την πηρα. καποιος ειπε οτι μπορει να ειχε μυκητες, γιαυτο.
στο πρωτο video ακουγεται καθαρα στα 30 δευτερα κ μετα. επισης στο 1:30 περιπου ακουγεται εντονα.
στο δευτερο video την πειραζω επιτηδες, κυριως κανει αυτο τον ηχο σαν γουρουνακι οταν ενοχλειτε αλλα διακρινεται κ ο αλλος ηχος αν προσεξεις.
ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο. μετα απο λιγο καιρο, 2 εβδομαδες περιπου σταματησε να το κανει. προσπαθουσε να μιλησει? δεν ξερω, εκανε ενα woof woof woof για λιγες μερες, ειδικα οταν ηθελε ξυσιμο. ενταξει δεν ειναι η ομιλια που ξερουμε αλλα δοκιμαζε νεα πραγματα. αυτο θελω να πω ειναι οτι ευκολα μπορει να σε ξεγελασει κανοντας διαφορους ηχους απο μονη της.

----------


## THANASIS001

ναι σιγουρα ηταν ρισκο. κ δεν ειχα ιδεα στην αρχη πως να την ταισω. φροντιζα να μην καει πολυ η κρεμα, αρκετα ζεστη ομως. αλλα οπως ειπες, δεν μπορω να ξερω ακριβως αν ηταν σωστη θερμοκρασια. τι παθαινουν αν ειναι λαθος η θερμοκρασια? 
ο εκτροφεας χαρηκε που πηρε τα λεφτα κ το ξεφορτωθηκε. δεν παιρνω καμια ευθυνη αφου το παρεις μου ειπε. δεν ειχε καμια διαθεση να βοηθησει η να συμβουλεψει. τις λιγες φορες που του μιλησα ειχε μια συμπεριφορα λες κ τον πηρα τζαμπα τον παπαγαλο.
απογαλακτισμενο θα παρω σιγουρα. καποιοι δινουν εγγυηση κ αν ναι τι ακριβως εγγυουνται? να απαιτησω καποια εγγυηση?
αν δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι αλλα το εχει μεγαλωσει ο ιδιος τι πρεπει να προσεξω?

----------


## oasis

εγγυηση σε ενα ζωντανο πλασματακι δεν θα σου δωσει κανενας γιατι για τον απλουστερο λογο δεν μπορεις να αποδειξεις οτι δεν ειχες το πουλι σε ρευματα για παραδειγμα,δεν ειχες το πουλι νηστικο και διψασμενο η οτι δεν το ειχες σε χωρο με αλλα κατοικιδια που ηταν φορεις και παει λεγοντας. αν σου δωσει το πουλι με τα χαρτια του και εχει δικο του δαχτυλιδι σημαινει οτι ειναι σοβαρος εκτροφεας (με οοτι αυτο σημαινει) και οχι ο οποιοσδηποτε χομπυστας που λεει τον εαυτο του εκτροφεα. μπορει να υπερισχυει -ισως- ο χομπυστας σε αγαπη για τα πουλια του αφου δεν ειναι το κυριο επαγγελμα του αλλα σιγουρα στερει σε τεχνογνωσια,εξοπλισμο,εμπε  ιρια. και επειδη ειχες θιξει το θεμα με τις τσιμπημενες τιμες σε αυτου του ειδους εμποριο,δεν μπορει να εχει ιδιες τιμες ο χομπυστας με τον επισημο εκτροφεα. αν προτιμησεις πουλι απο δευτερο χερι θα εκπλαγεις με το ποσο εχουν πεσει οι τιμες. τον δικο σου τον ειχες παρει με δαχτυλιδι και αποδειξη αγορας και ισως καποια αλλα εγγραφα?

----------


## THANASIS001

ειχε δαχτυλιδι. χωρις χαρτια, μαυρα λεφτα. η μονη αποδειξη ειναι αυτη απο την τραπεζα.
αρα οι τιμες του χομπιστα θα πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα χαμηλοτερες. σιγουρα θα κοιταξω πως ζουνε τα πουλια, τι τρωνε, αν τους δινει φαρμακα (σιγα μην μου το πει), το βαρος του να ειναι τουλαχιστον 400-450 γρ (κ ναι θα εχω ζυγαρια μαζι μου...), τους γονεις του σε τι κατασταση ειναι, καθαριοτητα.
ποτε περιπου τα παιρνουν τα μωρα απο τους γονεις τους?
αν μπορω θα κοιταξω κ την κρεμα που του εδινε. ξερετε εκεινη την παρτιδα που ειχαν αποσυρει. την ειχαν βγαλει κ απο την ελληνικη αγορα?

----------


## mariakappa

ναι.ηταν και στην ελληνικη αγορα.

----------


## lagreco69

> ξερετε εκεινη την παρτιδα που ειχαν αποσυρει. την ειχαν βγαλει κ απο την ελληνικη αγορα?


Θαναση αυτην λες? Ανάκλιση συγκεκριμένης παρτίδας της κρέμας νεοσσών kaytee

----------


## THANASIS001

> Θαναση αυτην λες? Ανάκλιση συγκεκριμένης παρτίδας της κρέμας νεοσσών kaytee


ναι, αυτην, ειχα βρει κ ενα video sto you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axQfNrJ6pUg

την ταισε κανεις στα πουλια του αραγε?

----------


## mariakappa

καποιος ειχε ανακαλυψει τετοια κρεμα που την πουλουσαν εχοντας καλυψει με αυτοκολλητακι την ημερομηνια.

----------


## jk21

ως προς τον ηχο .δεν ξερω αν αυτος που ακουγεται ειναι συνηθισμενος για african grey ,αλλα εγω αλλον ελεγα για ηχο που θα μου εδειχνε αναπνευστικο πιθανοτατα απο μυκητιαση

----------


## THANASIS001

Ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνετ για το τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να κανω για τον παπαγαλο μου ανακαλυψα ενα pdf και ενα site με video που μπορει να σας φανουν χρησιμα.

http://www.lafebervet.com/emergency-...e-video-clips/
http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa/15.pdf
μπορει ο γιατρος να τους ριξει καμια ματια κ να παρει καποια ιδεα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ναι σιγουρα ηταν ρισκο. κ δεν ειχα ιδεα στην αρχη πως να την ταισω. φροντιζα να μην καει πολυ η κρεμα, αρκετα ζεστη ομως. αλλα οπως ειπες, δεν μπορω να ξερω ακριβως αν ηταν σωστη θερμοκρασια. τι παθαινουν αν ειναι λαθος η θερμοκρασια?


http://www.scottemcdonald.com/pdfs/Crop%20Disorders.pdf

----------


## THANASIS001

ευχαριστω, πολυ χρησιμο αυτο το pdf.
χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας κατι. αυριο θα παω να δω εναν παπαγαλο. ετσι να ριξω μια ματια, δεν ξερω αν θα τον αγορασω. εφτιαξα μια λιστα με αυτα που θελω να ρωτησω ή να προσεξω οταν παω να τον δω.
-Δαχτυλιδι (δεν εχει).
-αν ειναι ταΐσμενο στο χερι, ημερο κ δεν φοβαται πολυ.
-τι τρωει, ποσο καιρο εχει σταματησει την κρεμα.
-να το ζυγισω, βαρος.
-Ηλικια, κυριως απο τα ματια, εχει την ιδια ηλικια με το δικο μου. εχω επισης δει εναν 6μηνο οποτε ξερω στο περιπου τις αποχρωσεις.
-να δω τους γονεις, που τους εχει κ γενικα σε τι κατασταση ειναι.
-αν τους δινει τιποτα για παρασιτα ή αλλα φαρμακα.
-να δω αν εχει αρκετο μυικο ιστο στο στηθος.
αυτα. εχετε να προτεινετε κατι αλλο?

----------


## jk21

ποτε σταματησε να ταιζετε και απο τους γονεις

----------


## jk21

δες και αυτο

*Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*

----------


## THANASIS001

ναι. στο ταισμα, οταν εφτιαχνα δεν εβαζα θερμομετρο, αλλα ηταν αρκετα ζεστο ωστε να μην καιει παντα. η συσταση ηταν σταθερη.
αυτο το αρχειο μαζι με αλλα θα επρεπε να το δινει καθε εκτροφεας στους πελατες τους, ειδικα οταν βαριουνται να σου δωσουν πληροφοριες.
αλλα αποτι καταλαβα, η μεγαλη βλακεια, το λαθος ηταν οταν πηγα τον παπαγαλο σε αυτον τον γιατρο (οταν τιναζε το κεφαλι της) κ μου ειπε να της σταματησω την κρεμα κ να την φτιαχνουμε μονοι μας. δεν ηταν ποτε ιδια η συσταση γιατι ποτε δεν της αρεσαν τα ιδια φρουτα η λαχανικα. κ δεν ηταν παντα το ιδιο πηχτη η αραιη. αλλα κ που να τα ξεραμε ολα αυτα.
ηταν ετοιμη να ξεκοψει απο την κρεμα ετσι κ αλλιως, δεν χρειαζοταν να φτιαχνουμε δικη μας κρεμα. κ ο γιατρος θα επρεπε να ξερει τι μπορει να συμβει αν αλλαξαυμε τις συνηθειες της.
η αλλαγη κρεμας της δημιουργησε φλεγμονη κ μολυνση αν ειχε προχωρησει σε αυτο το σταδιο.
κ απο παλιοτερα ποστ, μπορει κ να μην ηταν σε αυτο το φορουμ, πολυς κοσμος τον ειχε προτεινει ως πολυ καλο γιατρο.
ευχαριστω παιδια για τα αρχεια αυτα. ξεστραβωθηκα...
τελικα δεν πεθανε κανενος αλλου ο ζακο? εκτροφεις που κανονικα θα επρεπε να εκτρεφουν μονο κοτοπουλα δεν εχετε γνωρισει? γιατρους που θα επρεπε να ανοιξουν μπακαλικα αντι για ιατρεια?
αυτο που ακουγεται στα βιντεο που ανεβασα τι ειναι τελικα?
ενας επαγγελματιας πρεπει παντα να ενημερωνεται, να διαβαζει. δεν πρεπει να βασιζεται μονο στην εμπειρια ή στις σπουδες που γινανε πριν απο 20 χρονια. ανθρωποι ειμαστε κ ξεχναμε, κ οταν δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι για κατι το ψαχνουμε. 
κ στη δικη μου δουλεια ισχυει το ιδιο. κ εχουμε ενα ονομα γιαυτους τους ανθρωπους, ειμαι σιγουρος πως κ εσεις τους αποκαλειται το ιδιο.

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω οι αλλοι ,αλλα εγω ποτε δεν ξεχασα την Σεβαχ ...

*Πρόβλημα με την Σεβάχ*σχετικα με τους γιατρους ... πολλοι λενε γιατι δεν τους εχουμε on line δημοσια  και τους δινουμε σαν λιστα με πμ ,υστερα απο αιτηση καποιου μελους ...

η εμπειρια του καθενος μπορει να ειναι διαφορετικη ,οπως επισης και η διαθεση προωθησης καποιου γιατρου γιατι ειναι φιλος ή συκοφαντησης αν γνωριζει καποιος ,καποιον ανταγωνιστη .Πισω απο ενα υπολογιστη ,δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε τις προθεσεις του καθενος και την υποκειμενικοτητα του .Για αυτο εδω και καιρο (στην αρχη δημιουργιας του φορουμ ηταν διαφορετικα νομιζω .. δεν ημουν παντα στη διαχειριση και δεν  το θυμαμαι καλα ) η λιστα πτηνιατρων δεν ειναι δημοσια και στελνεται υστερα απο αιτημα του ενδιαφερομενου μελους 

Με παρομοια λογικη ,εχουμε επιλεξει να μην αναφερονται και ονοματα εμπορικων επιχειρησεων λιανικης του χωρου

----------


## olga

Λυπάμε πολύ που έχασες το πουλάκι σου, νομίζω πως ο εκτροφέας θα έπρεπε να στο είχε δώσει αφού απογαλακτίζονταν απο τους γονείς του και η διατροφή του δεν χρειάζοταν πλέον τάισμα με κρέμα. εσύ έκανες ότι μπορούσες και ότι ήξερες, το πήγες σε κτηνιάτρους που δεν μπορεσαν να το βοηθήσουν, δεν φταιες εσύ για ότι έγινε. 
ο ήχος που ακούω στο δεύτερο βίντεο (σαν γουρουνάκι που λες) είναι απολύτα φυσιολογικός, τον κάνει και ο δικός μου ζάκο όταν τρομάζει ή ενοχλείται, δεύτερο ήχο δεν μπορό να διακρίνω.

----------


## THANASIS001

κριμα η Σεβαχ. οπως φαινεται πρεπει να γινουμαι ειδικοι εμεις οι ιδιοι για να πουμε στον γιατρο πως να κανει την δουλεια του... a lesson well learned... εξετασεις εξετασεις εξετασεις!
βρηκα καποιες θεραπειες εναλλακτικες σε περιπτωση που τα φαρμακα δεν κανουν δουλεια.
Για της μυκητιασεις (*megabacteriosis* or *macrorhabdiosis*) , τσαι απο θυμαρι : http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei...ion/gls_en.htm

Για αλλα μικροβια κ μυκητες ( bacterial or fungal infections in the digestive tract (beak to vent) το Liquid Kyolic αποσταγμα σκορδου σε υγρη μορφη :
http://www.essentialbird.com/index.p...cles&Itemid=35
Δινει πληροφοριες κ για αλλα βοτανα η προιοντα οπως η αλοη κ Echinacea, σε τι δοσεις να χορηγουνται κλπ.

Το αλλο καλο νεο ειναι οτι πηρα αλλον ζακο, απο ιδιωτη τον πηρα. μικρουλης ειναι, αυτος που μου τον πουλησε επεμενε οτι ειναι 5 μηνων. Τα ματια του ομως εχουν ανοιξει αρκετα, μπορει να ειναι κ μεγαλυτερος, αλλα δεν με νοιαζει. ειναι κ λιγο χοντρουλης, μονο σπορια ετρωγε κ κυριως ηλιοσπορους.
Σε συγκριση με τον αλλον παπαγαλο που ειχα ειναι σαν ντουλαπα. αυριο θα τον παω στο γιατρο για check-up, να κανει κ εξετασεις, να του αλλαξουμε κ διαιτα γιατι κ τα φτερα του δεν ειναι κ σε τοσο καλη κατασταση.
αυτα
peace

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα πρεπει να μελετουμε για να παρεχουμε τα πουλια μας το καλυτερο ,σιγουρα για να περιγραφουμε το προβλημα στους γιατρους σωστοτερα ,αλλα ποτε να μην παριστανουμε τους γιατρους ,ουτε να εχουμε την ψευδαισθηση οτι ειμαστε .αυτο το λεω για ολους μας !

για τα βοτανα ,θα βρεις πολλα απο αυτα που βρηκες ,οτι υπαρχουν ηδη εδω μεσα .μπραβο σου που ψαχνεις .θα τα πουμε και περισσοτερο ,απλα πρεπει να κλεισω γιατι αυριο εχει πρωι πρωι ταξιδι ...

----------


## THANASIS001

ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια

----------


## mariakappa

μου αρεσει η περιγραφει του πουλιου σου χαχαχα 
να σου ζησει και ευχομαι να περασετε τα επομενα 50 χρονια αγκαλιτσα.

----------


## jk21

> κριμα η Σεβαχ. οπως φαινεται πρεπει να γινουμαι ειδικοι εμεις οι ιδιοι για να πουμε στον γιατρο πως να κανει την δουλεια του... a lesson well learned... εξετασεις εξετασεις εξετασεις!
> βρηκα καποιες θεραπειες εναλλακτικες σε περιπτωση που τα φαρμακα δεν κανουν δουλεια.
> Για της μυκητιασεις (*megabacteriosis* or *macrorhabdiosis*) , τσαι απο θυμαρι : http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei...ion/gls_en.htm
> 
> Για αλλα μικροβια κ μυκητες ( bacterial or fungal infections in the digestive tract (beak to vent) το Liquid Kyolic αποσταγμα σκορδου σε υγρη μορφη :
> http://www.essentialbird.com/index.p...cles&Itemid=35
> Δινει πληροφοριες κ για αλλα βοτανα η προιοντα οπως η αλοη κ Echinacea, σε τι δοσεις να χορηγουνται κλπ.
> 
> Το αλλο καλο νεο ειναι οτι πηρα αλλον ζακο, απο ιδιωτη τον πηρα. μικρουλης ειναι, αυτος που μου τον πουλησε επεμενε οτι ειναι 5 μηνων. Τα ματια του ομως εχουν ανοιξει αρκετα, μπορει να ειναι κ μεγαλυτερος, αλλα δεν με νοιαζει. ειναι κ λιγο χοντρουλης, μονο σπορια ετρωγε κ κυριως ηλιοσπορους.
> ...



λοιπον θαναση δες αυτα



*Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )*
*H χρήση της πρόπολης στην πρόληψη των ασθενειών των πουλιών μας*
Η Αλόη και η χρήση της στα πτηνά ( aloe vera for vet use in birds )

*Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας**Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών*

*Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*

*Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή*

----------


## THANASIS001

ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες δημητρη, θα μου παρει καιρο να τις διαβασω ολες  :: 
Τα φρεσκα αρωματικα φυτα ειναι καλυτερα? πχ καπιοι βαζουν βασιλικο, θυμαρι κλπ γυρω απο τα κλουβια τους κ τσιμπανε οποτε θελουνε.
διαβαζα για το σκορδο οτι φρεσκο ειναι καλυτερο αλλα εχει καπιες ουσιες που ειναι πολυ δυνατες για τα κατοικιδια. ενω αυτο που εχει ωριμαση ειναι ασφαλες αν κ εχει χασει λιγο απο την δραστικοτιτα του αν κ παραμενει αποτελεσματικο. ισχυει κ για ολα τα αλλα αρωματικα φυτα?
Επισης εχω αλοη σε γλαστρα για προσωπικη χρηση. δεν ειναι τοξικη, μπορει λιγο πικρη. τα φυλλα που δεν εχουν κανει καμπυλη απο πανω ειναι αυτα που τρωγονται επειδη δεν ειναι τοσο πικρα (οδηγιες για το πως γινεται αυτο υπαρχουν). εχει δωσει κανεις φρεσκια αλοη σε πουλι?
κατι αλλο που δεν εχο δει ειναι για τον Φραξο ή μελιό Fraxinus ornus, το χρησιμοποιουνε στα πτηνα κυριως κοτοπουλα, χτυπημενα κλαδια κ τα ριχνουν μεσα στο νερο τους. Δεν γνωριζω ποιες ειναι οι ευεργετικες τους ιδιοτητες, απλα λενε οτι το κανουν για να μην αρρωσταινουν τα πουλια. Ειναι κατι που γινεται εδω κ πολλες δεκαετιες ή και περισσοτερο...
Πληροφοριες για τον δικο μας φραξο δεν θα βρειτε πολλες στο ιντερνετ γιατι δεν ευδοκιμη στην κεντρικη κ βορεια ευρωπη. Εκει εχουν τον μεγαλο Φραξο, Fraxinus excelsior.

----------


## jk21

θα το ψαξω για το φυτο που λες .ειναι ενδιαφερον !!! για την αλοη αν διαβασεις το θεμα ,θα παρεις τις απαντησεις σου αναλυτικα 

για το σκορδο ,εχει σημασια να το δινεις την ωρα που σπα μια σκελιδα ,γιατι απελευθερωνεται μια δραστικοτατη αντιβακτηριακη ουσια ,η αλισινη που δεν ειναι για πολυ ωρα ενεργη .εχει και αλλες αντιβακτηριακες ουσιες ,που το καθιστουν και μετα χρησιμο ,αλλα το μεγιστο το λαμβανουμε αν το χρησιμοποιησουμε εκεινες τις στιγμες .Μην ξεχνας ομως οτι ειναι μια τροφη βαρια για το στομαχι και θελει μετρο 

για τα αλλα βοτανα ,αλλα και καποια θρεπτικοτατα χορταρικα ,θα δεις εδω 

*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*σαφως και μπορεις να δινεις αρκετα απο αυτα ,σε χλωρη μορφη

----------


## THANASIS001

Ο φραξος, Fraxinus ornus einai δεντρο, υπαρχει παντου σχεδον. Ολα τα αγρια δεντρa εχουν ευργετικες ιδιοτητες, καρποι, φλοιος, φυλλα, μικρα κλαδια, ανθοι.
Επειδη οταν μιλαμε για ελληνικα δεντρα, μιλαμε κ για ευρωπαικα δεντρα. Οποτε για πληροφοριες ψαχνουμε στα ξενα site, αν ψαξετε σε ελληνικα site το μονο που θα βρειτε ειναι λιγες πληροφοριες, copy paste, ολα τα ιδια λενε.

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω και διαφωνω .... αν ψαξεις ολο και κατι θα βρεις 


http://herbaria.plants.ox.ac.uk/frax...e_gre_4web.pdf
http://www.medmelon.gr/frontend/new.php?aid=321&cid=116

----------

